# 2005 X trail - Oil leak - advice needed



## tiesto80 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello All,

I have an Xtrail 2.2 dci, 2005 Reg UK, and so far i had the following problems:

3 turbo failures, replaced by Nissan at no cost... the last one (touch wood) is going well... 

Few months ago, i had my car serviced and i was told that there was some sort of oil leak. They decided to take it to turbo specialist. What they found out that there was oil leak from engine, going into turbo and finally sprayed out from intercooler. I must say it was minimal, not noticeable. With an oil treatment which made the oil thicker, the problem was solved.

However, now i have proper oil leak, oil drops under the engine where i park. I have booked my car for investigation in 3 weeks time.

I really need your advice as to what to do! 
Is it better to recondition my existing engine or get a new one?
Are there used good diesel engines i can buy? Is it better to buy it from Japan rather than UK (bytheway, i now live in Cyprus).
Are there new engines out to buy? UK diesel engines been having lots of troubles. 

I hope i have not given you a headache with the above. Please adviceeee me

Cheers
A


----------

